# guide replacement



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

The insert on the bottom guide of my Tica casting rod busted, and the frame is bent. I don't have any of the stuff to rebuild a rod, so I'm looking for recommendations on a shop in the Va Beach/Chesapeake area to take it to and have the one guide replaced. Also, any idea on cost? If any of you rodbuilders from here want to take it on, that's fine too, I'm just looking to get it back in action with a higher quality guide than what it had. Thanks.


----------



## wizardude (May 19, 2002)

*Similar problem...*

7'6" Conv. flipp'n stick (butt retracts into handle), moved and noticed the first eye gone. Never could figure why a stop wasn't used to keep the eye from banging on the butt  

_Was just thinking clean/underwrap/wrap/epoxy, using braid? Looking for fishing, not perty_  

_Or should I use something else?_

_Where is a good place in Richmond/Sanston area, to get guides/tips/materials.... have a few rods that need attention, haven't been able to fish for 4 years, hope to make a few trips late summer/early fall?_

Thx

Wes...


----------



## RoryGoggin (Jan 6, 2005)

RiverOtter said:


> I'm looking for recommendations on a shop in the Va Beach/Chesapeake area to take it to and have the one guide replaced.


I've used Ocean's East II on Northampton Blvd. before. As I understand, most good tackle shops offer this service. Price depends on how much the replacement guide cost + labor.


----------



## USEF THE MAG (Jul 7, 2006)

*cost*

5-10 bucks.


----------

